# McQuades



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Anyone heading out to the tourney this weekend? My team doesn't play till 1:20 saturday afternoon so it could turn out to be a long friday night.

Playing for the Bison Turf,,,anyone else playing, post up your team.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Too many on my team had other things going on this weekend. I am going to the Poison/Endeverafter concert at the Red River Valley Fair.
I play league in Fargo on Thursday nights for Viking Heating & AC. We are 8-0 in league and playing very well. Wish I could have taken this team to McQuades!

Spoiler92


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

When I used to play we went about eight years in a row, took a second one year and a third another, it is a great tournament, had alot of fun times. Usually went over to watch the class AA guys play, that was always something, having a thousand people watch a softball game. Always brought the fishing rods with and a cooler of beer and sat along the river and caught fish and had a few and started a big fire and fished half the night. Good luck this weekend, and remember what happens at Mcquade, stays there.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I get a headache just thinking about that tourney. Back BK (before kids) we used to go all the time. I played with a really good team out of Fargo and we never made it real far (at least when I was with them)  . But we had decent crowds when I played. Played some Friday night games and then no game until later Saturday was prime time for headaches!!!!! uke:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Oh Yaaa Babby.....
I am leaving Friday around 2:00. Staying on the river and fishing in between games. I am playing for Budweiser, and it sounds like Hustad might be making a special appearance.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Maverick said:


> Oh Yaaa Babby.....
> I am leaving Friday around 2:00. Staying on the river and fishing in between games. I am playing for Budweiser, and it sounds like Hustad might be making a special appearance.


I thought the team was sponsored by NCC???

I'm looking forward to playing with the old Fargo team. Being a bit rusty...pitching my first game in 2 years should be fun. 8)

We play at 8:40 on Saturday. I'm looking forward to beers and walleyes with the boyz just as much as the tourney.

870, where are ya staying? I'm sure the nodak boys will be getting together both Fri. and Sat. night. PM me if you'll have time.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> I thought the team was sponsored by NCC???


Yes we are, I guess we are sponsored by both!


----------

